# Seeking Alpha articles



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm curious if any CMF members post with Seeking Alpha. If so, do your articles typically get published? Have you generated enough views to receive payments from Seeking Alpha? How has your experience with Seeking Alpha been?

I just submitted my first blog posting to Seeking Alpha. It's pending approval from the site moderators. I'm not expecting material riches from this, researching stocks is a hobby of mine. I want to see how many views my articles can generate and if I can get some money out of this. Any money earned would be purely for personal satisfaction.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I subscribe to it for certain high volatility stocks, like LULU. But most of the articles are just opinion. So I take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## VJ99 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Publishing on Seeking Alpha*

Hi Ethan, 

I have had articles published on SA. 
I have not given SA exclusivity (since I also publish in the Natl Post) so I have not earned anything from them. 
Also, I'd have to be posting full time to make any meaningful income. 
Here are some stats on some articles I've had published. 
The other thing is I often write about TSX-listed securities and SA doesn't publish these articles, unless there is some US angle.
Good luck, 
Vikash



Latest articlesPUBLISHEDCOMMENTSPAGE VIEWSGold's Time To Shine Again ... Soon27 Mar, 07:05 am23,745Brazilian Equities Eye World Cup Victory6 Dec, 07:59 am01,190The Different Scenarios for Gold's Rise21 Jun, 17:15 pm31,681

Most popular articlesPUBLISHEDCOMMENTSPAGE VIEWSSilver ETF Rally Continues, But for How Long?22 Apr, 2011388,663Vanguard's Emerging Market ETF: Time to Get Back In17 Apr, 201134,331Gold's Time To Shine Again ... Soon27 Mar, 201223,745


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

@archerETF - thanks for your comments, you had enough page views to draw a cheque from Seeking Alpha had you given them exclusivity, well done.

I submitted my first article on Sunday. After making some edits after my article was reviewed by Seeking Alpha's moderators, the article was published today. In my first 4 hours I have 334 page views, good enough for $3.34. I'm interested to see how many views this article will get over time.

My first article was focussed on a Canadian stock, COS. My next article will focus on 2 US listed stocks, I'm hoping to generate more traffic that way.

For those that are interested:

http://seekingalpha.com/article/528561-canadian-oil-sands-is-undervalued


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

I submitted a second article last night, it was published today. It was selected as an "editor's pick." The article is titled "Making a case for special dividends," a link to the article can be found in the news feeds on Google Finance and Yahoo Finance for the tickers NYSEO and NYSE:TNH.

This is fun.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

So they pay a penny per page view? Looks like a lucrative career can be made from writing opinion content and splitting them up between penny stock newsletters, SeekingAlpha and the Globe & Mail!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

ddkay said:


> Looks like a lucrative career can be made from writing opinion content and splitting them up between penny stock newsletters, SeekingAlpha and the Globe & Mail!


Someone (or rather, many) have already thought of this and been practicing this for quite some time now.
And the best part is you don't even have to buy 1 share of any stock.
All you need is a disclaimer at the bottom of the article in size 2 font saying : _I have no long or short position in this security_

No slight to you, Ethan or archerETF - just a general comment about some of the characters doing this.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> All you need is a disclaimer at the bottom of the article in size 2 font saying : _I have no long or short position in this security_.


with an added disclaimer that the author finds writing for a living to be more rewarding than stock picking! (}


----------



## VJ99 (Apr 24, 2012)

*a tip for generating even more hits*



Ethan said:


> I submitted a second article last night, it was published today. It was selected as an "editor's pick." The article is titled "Making a case for special dividends," a link to the article can be found in the news feeds on Google Finance and Yahoo Finance for the tickers NYSEO and NYSE:TNH.
> 
> This is fun.


If you want to maximize readers, just write about the top volume stocks/etfs of the NYSE Most Volume list. And as you saw, Yahoo picks up SA articles and Yahoo is the most-trafficked finance site. Second is MSN Money.
vj


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't think it's reasonable to expect material riches from this, the average article on Seeking Alpha in 2012 generates ~$50 for the author. I'd need to have every article I submit be published, and I'd have to put only one hour of work into each article, to make this worthwhile financially. This is more for experience, knowledge and networking, the comments and messages I've received on SA have been insightful and from accomplished individuals.

I've submitted 2 articles that have focussed on 3 stocks in total. I own long positions in all 3 stocks, and have disclosed that in the articles as is required. I like to have conviction in what I write, as evidenced by my ownership of those stocks. Problem is that I run a focussed portfolio of only 9 stocks, and I have 1 stock on my watchlist. My trading is infrequent as I hold stocks for the long-term, therefore I'm going to run out of stocks to write about quickly, unless I start doing quarterly updates on my stocks.


----------

